# just cuz



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

If I were the devil &#8230; I would gain control of the most powerful nation in the world;

I would delude their minds into thinking that they had come from man's effort, instead of God's blessings;

I would promote an attitude of loving things and using people, instead of the other way around;

I would dupe entire states into relying on gambling for their state revenue;

I would convince people that character is not an issue when it comes to leadership;

I would make it legal to take the life of unborn babies;

I would make it socially acceptable to take one's own life, and invent machines to make it convenient;

I would cheapen human life as much as possible so that the life of animals are valued more than human beings;

I would take God out of the schools, where even the mention of His name was grounds for a lawsuit;

I would come up with drugs that sedate the mind and target the young, and I would get sports heroes to advertise them;

I would get control of the media, so that every night I could pollute the mind of every family member for my agenda;

I would attack the family, the backbone of any nation.

I would make divorce acceptable and easy, even fashionable. If the family crumbles, so does the nation;

I would compel people to express their most depraved fantasies on canvas and movie screens, and I would call it art;

I would convince the world that people are born homosexuals, and that their lifestyles should be accepted and marveled;

I would convince the people that right and wrong are determined by a few who call themselves authorities and refer to their agenda as politically correct;

I would persuade people that the church is irrelevant and out of date, and the Bible is for the naive;

I would dull the minds of Christians, and make them believe that prayer is not important, and that faithfulness and obedience are optional;

I guess I would leave things pretty much the way they they are.

this is Paul Harvey &#8230;. good day!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Kiyote.

Ol' Paul has been gone over 10 years now and his words ring true today.

Another favorite of his and mine:

What's mainly wrong with society today is that too many Dirt Roads have been paved.

There's not a problem in America today - crime, drugs, education, divorce, delinquency - that wouldn't be remedied, if we just had more Dirt Roads, because Dirt Roads give character.

People that live at the end of Dirt Roads learn early on that life is a bumpy ride.

That it can jar you right down to your teeth sometimes, but it's worth it, if at the end is home&#8230;a loving spouse, happy kids and a dog.

 We wouldn't have near the trouble with our educational system if our kids got their exercise walking a Dirt Road with other kids, from whom they learn how to get along.

There was less crime in our streets before they were paved.

Criminals didn't walk two dusty miles to rob or rape, if they knew they'd be welcomed by 5 barking dogs and a double barrel shotgun.

And there were no drive by shootings.

Our values were better when our roads were worse!

People did not worship their cars more than their kids, and motorists were more courteous, they didn't tailgate by riding the bumper or the guy in front would choke you with dust & bust your windshield with rocks.

Dirt Roads taught patience.

Dirt Roads were environmentally friendly, you didn't hop in your car for a quart of milk you walked to the barn for your milk.

For your mail, you walked to the mail box.

What if it rained and the Dirt Road got washed out? That was the best part, then you stayed home and had some family time, roasted marshmallows and popped popcorn and pony rode on Daddy's shoulders and learned how to make prettier quilts than anybody.

At the end of Dirt Roads, you soon learned that bad words tasted like soap.

Most paved roads lead to trouble, Dirt Roads more likely lead to a fishing creek or a swimming hole.

At the end of a Dirt Road, the only time we even locked our car was in August, because if we didn't some neighbor would fill it with too much zucchini.

At the end of a Dirt Road, there was always extra springtime income, from when city dudes would get stuck, you'd have to hitch up a team and pull them out.

Usually you got a dollar&#8230;always you got a new friend&#8230;at the end of a Dirt Road!

~by Paul Harvey~


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can’t remember ever disagreeing with anything Paul Harvey said. That oh so distinct voice. I remember sitting at my Grandparents table listening to him on the radio as a young boy. In later years his “ and now the rest of the story “ were a favorite. Several years ago I got pulled over for speeding ( guilty) and as the officer came to my window Paul came on the radio. I had turned it down so it could barely be heard but the officer immediately recognized the voice. As I handed him my license and registration he asked me to turn it up. We both listened intently to him, he told me how fast I was going through the commercials and then became quiet as Paul came back on with “ the rest of the story “. When it was over, the officer handed me my license and registration and told me to slow down. Somehow I never forgot that officers name.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And now” the rest of the story” four months ago I noticed a car driving and stopping in front of a neighbors house. The person in the car was looking at one house in particular, he got out and was looking around peeking over the fence and through the windows. I thought it looked a bit suspicious so I continued to watch. He then gig in his car and drove down the street towards me, went past and made a u- turn came back and pulled over in front of my house. The minute he got out he raised his hands and wanted to know if I’d talk for a minute. He said he saw me watching him and wanted to let me know that the house had just gone on the market. The previous occupants had moved out in The middle of the night and he was interested. I kept thinking that he looked familiar but as we talked he handed me his card. Guess who. Once I read the name I laughed and reminded him of the prior meeting we’d had. He remembered it as well. I’m happy to say he bought the house so now I have three police officers on my street.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great stories guy's.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Paul would have enjoyed this one and, if still with us, would most likely have featured the story and ended it with, "Now you know the rest of the story."

Hope there are many more chapters, YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Glen.....Me too


----------

